# MSN support for iChat in Leopard



## Mario8672 (Jan 8, 2007)

Me, and a majority of Mac users would really love to have direct support for MSN, on iChat (just as it is with AOL Instant Messanger). It should have most of the features of the Microsoft Live Messanger (especially custom emoticon support, and custom name/display picture support). This would make the  communication aspect of the Mac exceptional! 
Thanks for readying! 
MAC OS X, FTW!


----------



## caribooyj (Jan 8, 2007)

"Me, and a majority of Mac users would really love to have direct support for MSN, on iChat...."

Yes, I have to second that! Especially as a 'switcher' with my nice, new iSight cam.


----------



## Mario8672 (Jan 8, 2007)

caribooyj said:


> "Me, and a majority of Mac users would really love to have direct support for MSN, on iChat...."
> 
> Yes, I have to second that! Especially as a 'switcher' with my nice, new iSight cam.


Exactly! I've got this awsom cam, but I barely take advantage of it's features since none of my friends use AIM.


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2007)

"a majority"?  That somehow doesn't work for me. (Try having two majorities in 100%.) Either it's "the majority" or "a minority". I'd say "some of us Mac users" would be about right. 

You _can_ already have MSN contacts in iChat using Jabber. I'm not sure either Microsoft or Apple is interested in adding more support for MSN on iChat. Microsoft wants you to get hooked on using MSN (any kind, anything MSN), so they rather have you use their Messenger application. Apple cannot get MSN and AIM networks to be interoperable. So...


----------

